# How do you get into the NBA D-League?



## kreplyn (Nov 16, 2012)

Hey everyone. I'm new to this forum and I was wondering if you all could help shed some light on a few questions I've had in mind concerning the NBA and the sport of basketball in general.

I was wondering how someone who hasn't played basketball in college (or for any team...ever) could earn a shot at playing for the NBA D-League. I know the D-League is the NBA's official minor league and I assuming most of its players have played college ball. But how can someone who is truly gifted and talented at the sport make it into the D-League? Are there tryouts or something? Thanks..

Krep


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Step One: Be awesome. Be really, really awesome. And preferably tall.

Step Two: Yes, attend try-out. Try hard at try-out.

Google may help with locating said try-out.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

You've never played on a team but you're truly gifted? 


Where? In the head?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I know the Fort Wayne Mad Antz used to have open training camps and try-outs every year when I lived there. Larger markets may or may not do the same.


----------



## kreplyn (Nov 16, 2012)

Cool. Thanks for the input I guys.

PS: I wasn't talking about myself. I was talking about someone I know. That kid tears it up on the court.

I do like the play. I just don't consider myself good enough to be in the D-League haha.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Feel free to stick around the boards, seems like you can actually put a sentence together, and that's all we ask. 

Oh and the Knickerbockers deserve some rep too.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Indeed.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

If he hasn't _ever_ played organized basketball, he's not going to make it regardless of how much he tears up a bunch of mediocre kids at a playground.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Most teams do have open tryouts, but your best bet is getting latched on with an agency. Most charge commissions on a tiered basis so they won't take too much of your dough until you're making enough to afford it.


----------



## kreplyn (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks that's helpful info


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> Feel free to stick around the boards, seems like you can actually put a sentence together, and that's all we ask.
> 
> Oh and the Knickerbockers deserve some rep too.


Where the hell do you get off telling this guy what to do?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Where the hell do you get off telling this guy what to do?


He didn't listen anyway. 

Get back to killing defenseless mice you swine.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> He didn't listen anyway.
> 
> Get back to killing defenseless mice you swine.


It ate my oatmeal. Something had to be done.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

R-Star said:


> It ate my oatmeal. Something had to be done.



Nobody likes that guy.


----------

